

Hotmail uses Apache, and PHP, and UNIX !! - mosh_java
http://i.imgur.com/lvMey.png

======
spitfire
They originally started on solaris and freebsd. It was a big deal when
microsoft bought them and had a hell of a time moving them to windows. At the
time IIS was more than a little immature for that sort of scale.

------
mobiplayer
Looks totally like a fake :-)

~~~
mosh_java
not fake !!

